# Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6



## GLIVR624V* (Sep 26, 2008)

First off I'm located in Minnesnowta, and heres my Q, I was reading up on Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake and had a question about the region and which to purchase. From what I can accertain from the forums, the CAI draws in air from the wheel hub where as the SRAI takes air in from the engine hub, I live in a ****ty climate (3-4 months of snow and bad weather) So just looking for reassurance that a SRAI would be the better choice given my region and trying to avoid to much moisture.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6 (GLIVR624V*)*

Yes, you'll be fine with the short ram.


----------



## LIC-Niner (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6 (GLIVR624V*)*

I modified the factory airbox, and use an ITG filter. makes as much power as a short ram, and somewhat less noise.


----------



## GLIVR624V* (Sep 26, 2008)

*Re: Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6 (LIC-Niner)*

Has anyone used this product ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Let me know if you have any experience with this intake.
Neuspeed P-Flo Air Intake 1999-2005 Volkswagen Jetta IV VR6, 2.8L 24 valve VR6 (Short ram system. Includes stainless heat shield.)


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6 (GLIVR624V*)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLIVR624V** »_Has anyone used this product ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Let me know if you have any experience with this intake.
Neuspeed P-Flo Air Intake 1999-2005 Volkswagen Jetta IV VR6, 2.8L 24 valve VR6 (Short ram system. Includes stainless heat shield.) 


Now you need to start searching. We've told you that you'll be fine with the Short ram and all CAI's are the same filter on a stick. Please search.


----------



## GLIVR624V* (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah will do that from now on, thanks for your patience


----------



## ChrisW. (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Short Ram vs. Cold Air Intake on a 2.8L 24v VR6 (GLIVR624V*)*

cold air or leave it stock
cold air is the only set up i've seen actual proven gains on the dyno with.. short ram/p-flow crap have shown an actual power loss on the dyno. i wouldnt waste my money on them if i were you


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

I don't see how a cold air intake in the snow would be a problem? It's not like it would suck up snow / ice, the only real threat would be standing water.


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

I have had a evoms CIA, evoms short ram with heat shield, and factory box which i put a ITG filter into, and added an extension to the factory snorkel by cutting the evoms CIA elbow (where it goes into the wheelwell normally). By doing this, I could have airflow directly from the wheelwell without having any issues with hydrolock. I've had 4 MAF's fail on me while using a CIA, and a loss of most low end torque while using the short ram. Finally, with the current oem box with itg filter and elbox extension, I think I have found a box that suits my particular setup. And more than anything, the box's tone under load now sounds plain sick without that resonating buzzy horn sound that accompanies metal CIA's.


----------



## ChrisW. (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (pjung23551)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pjung23551* »_I've had 4 MAF's fail on me while using a CIA... Finally, with the current oem box with itg filter and elbox extension, I think I have found a box that suits my particular setup. And more than anything, the box's tone under load now sounds plain sick without that resonating buzzy horn sound that accompanies metal CIA's.

my cai doesnt buzz at all







but its not metal its plastic, also my car has had a cai on it since 2003 and is still on the original MAF


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Same here, but I have a metal ABD intake that doesn't buzz. I gained a noticeable amount of torque down low with my CAI and wouldn't trade it for stock again.


----------



## GLIVR624V* (Sep 26, 2008)

I actually decided to go with an Injen CAI system, now just need to make a choice as what to upgrade next..(Also purchased a water resistent filter cover for this system)


----------



## mkIVgladiator (Mar 6, 2013)

*Short Ram Vs Cold Air Intake on a 2.8l 24V VR6*

cold air intake is better as long as you take off the plastic cover off the MAF ....




make sure you cap off any nipples protruding out of the ram air intake...w/ a plastic cap



some connecting my pc to 2001 mkiv .... 409.1 free vagcom software off piratebay torrent



:thumbup:


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

GLIVR624V* said:


> Has anyone used this product ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it on my car and it seems to work pretty good, even in very hot weather. I put a bigger K&N on it though as you can see in the pic. I also trimmed left the factory airbox nozzle, but had to trim it to fit properly


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

mkIVgladiator said:


> cold air intake is better as long as you take off the plastic cover off the MAF ....




The airflow straightener? Why would you removed that? Do you not understand it's purpose?


----------



## kill-p (Aug 4, 2008)

PowerDubs said:


> The airflow straightener? Why would you removed that? Do you not understand it's purpose?


I still have mine in and it runs perfectly


----------



## UltimatE157 (Dec 9, 2013)

This thread hurts my brain. 

As ChrisW said, get a real cold air intake, or leave the stock air box and get a higher flowing air filter. If you put on any "short ram" BS intake, or a "Cold air intake" that still has the filter in the engine bay, you will lose power. Period. If you open the hood and you can see the air filter, you are losing power. The stock airbox is better than any short ram or fake CAI because it actually draws air in from the grill.

That being said, I have had the Neuspeed Race Series CAI on my car for a year now, driven it in some heavy rain storms, and never had any issues. My fender/bumper plastic liners are even cracked in that area exposing the filter more than one with fully intact plastic.


----------



## mrstealthrttt (Apr 16, 2010)

I have the best of both worlds with a custom aproach. I have the Neuspeed Heatsheilf With a Spectre Filter, now the spector vortex filter has a adaptor on the end that allows you to run cold air from your bumper via tube without risk of hydro lock, its pretty sweet and cheap to add They also have other heatshields there you can buy!. You can get the filter and adaptors at any autozone orielys etc.

http://www.spectreperformance.com/search/product.aspx?prod=8132
filter

Heatshield
http://www.spectreperformance.com/search/product.aspx?prod=8130

piping and adaptor
http://www.spectreperformance.com/cat/air-intake-components-ducting-3?cat=C00000082

Like i said its cheap set up and you dont run the risk of hydro locking your engine You have more flow over stock and your getting fresh cold air from your bumper.


----------



## uberdot (Aug 4, 2015)

Do the pre-filters that Injen and K&N sell work to repel water from their intake filters? Isn't water a real issue with CAI on these cars?


----------



## UltimatE157 (Dec 9, 2013)

uberdot said:


> Do the pre-filters that Injen and K&N sell work to repel water from their intake filters? Isn't water a real issue with CAI on these cars?


Not at all. If your wheel well liner and plastic bumper pieces (pieces that connect the bumper to the liner) are in tact, the filter is damn near enclosed already. On my car, the plastics are half missing, so the filter is exposed quite a bit. I've driven in heavy rain many times and never had an issue.


----------



## mkIVgladiator (Mar 6, 2013)

i had 2 different maf's so i took the plastic off one... thinking it would increase throttle response ....no change but you probably cannot see in the picture... it has a header and a honda 4cyl high flow cat converter ... and ngk iridium IX spark plugs .... plus the timing chains, piston rings, rod & main bearings and cylinderhead(newfrom ebay) .. got a used crank w/ 67kmi off ebay after going 140mph downhill racing a friend after work on a downhill highway ... but thats before i put all these new parts on obviously b/c the crank finish cracked in half i guess b/c there was a slight knock when i bought the car... so the motor siezed b/c the not so smooth forged crankshafter had to room b/w the tight space sandwitched in the piston rod's grip.... only had to put in a used rod in... but it did go 140mph atleast on the cluster didnt check gps....


----------

